# Caltrate 600 Plus in the UK??



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have just been reading Linda's calcium info again after having a horrible day yesterday having spent most of it on the loo or in bed nursing sore tummy. Not sure if it's a bug or if my D is back big style, still feeling a bit ropey today







Anyway, I take Holland and Barrett's Calcium with D and thought it might be worth a try to get hold of the brand Linda recommends. Does anyone get it from the UK or can recommend a www address.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

mrs nookie,The brand does not really make the difference it is the form. Calcium carbonate with vitamin D is what you want. Is that the ingredients in what you have.Linda


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Linda, thanks for taking the time to reply.I am taking Holland and Barrett High Strength Calcium 600mg plus vit D 3ug.I usually take 2 tablets in the morning, should I increase the doseage to 3 to try and get som stability??Thanks


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

mrs nookie,You are doing it wrong if you take 2 tablets together. You are getting too much at once. This will give you indigestion and gas and you need to spread the dose over the day taking 1 tablet with your food 3 times a day at least 4 or 5 hours apart.Linda


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I would also like to find a similar brand in the UK. I am about to try Calcium with vitamin d from Healthy Direct. However I haven't tried it yet so may not be any good. The problem that I have had whilst looking is that they don't seem to list all the ingredients. I have no idea of the magnesium content so will try and see as I have a couple of weeks holiday from work.Claire


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Clairek,I think it is Boots that has the calcium. But you only need to find a calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D tablet to get started.Linda


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

ClaireI've tried healthy direct's Calcium with D and from what I can remember, it's a lower dosage of Calcium so you may have to increase number of tablets taken to get you up to around 1800mg of calcium a day.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you to you both for responding. I took a calcium tablet yesterday and will see how it goes. Fingers crossed. I will let you know what happens.Claire


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

ClaireUK & Mrs. NookieI am using the Holland & Barrett High strength Calcium 600mg with Vitamin D3.We do not need to have the Magnesium and usually if we are taking calcium it means we are d. prominent and magnesium causes the d.!!I have only just started taking the calcium again - I took it last year for 3 months but did not think it was helping - I am just taking one with my evening meal and I think it is helping.Judith


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you for your help. I have written that down. Thanks again.Claire


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

ClaireUKWhen you start on the calcium, follow Linda's advice as listed at the top of this forum. I don't know what your main symptoms are but I guess the dreaded d. as you are considering taking calcium. During this past year I have also added a soluble fiber supplement daily and an acidopholus capsule daily. I don't know if this has already been recommended to you but if you go to www....com you will find tons of information which should help you try and control your ibs.ByeJudith


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Claireuk, have you started on Healthy directs calcium yet, how are you getting on with it? I also ordered their brand (they had a good deal) .


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

nice to see you Mrs Nookie


----------



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Joolie, not posting an awful lot at the moment as my problems seem really small compared to other peoples. I'm continuing with fornightly psychotherapy sessions at the moment and am hoping they will change things for the better.


----------

